

O(n) vs. O(n^2.2^n) vs. O(1) - zzkt
http://chemoton.wordpress.com/2010/08/07/on-vs-on2-2n-vs-o1/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story submitted previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575321>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1576043>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575557>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1580311>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1580943>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1625125>

<http://searchyc.com/protein+game?sort=by_date>

~~~
jacquesm
Interesting how many times this got re-submitted. That's got to be a record of
a sort.

